# "New Canadian Commander In Afghanistan"



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2012)

> Command of the Canadian Contribution Training Mission - Afghanistan (CCTM-A) was transferred from Major-General (Maj.-Gen) Michael Day to Maj.-Gen Jim Ferron during a small ceremony held today at Camp Phoenix, Kabul.
> 
> Maj.-Gen Ferron will also be assuming the responsibility of the Deputy Commanding General of the NATO Training Mission - Afghanistan (NTM-A) from Maj.-Gen Day. Maj.-Gen Day initially deployed in April 2011 as Deputy Commanding General Army - Combined Security Transition Command, and was appointed as Deputy Commanding General of NTM-A in October 2011, assuming responsibility for the growth and development of the Afghan National Army, Afghan National Police, Afghan Air Force, and Afghan Special Forces.
> 
> ...


CF Info-machine, 24 May 12


----------

